# Need advice on old craftsman reel 20" mower



## Wetwater (Jun 6, 2019)

Hello, looking to purchase a reel mower, in my area there is mostly Cal Trimmers. I came across this 20" craftsman reel mower. The owner is asking $200, he has owned it for over 20 years. As far as I can tell it looks like a very good looking 20 year old mower. Please advice me if this is a good mower. I've attached pictures below. Also, included a picture of my front lawn, it's 80% PRG and 20%KBG. Just want to make sure it's the right mower for the type of grass.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Wetwater doesn't look too bad. Doesn't have a front roller.

Anything against Trimmers or you just mentioning it because this brand isn't usually
For your area?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

I think CalTrimmers are owned by a Washington based company now, at least someone in the Pac NW. I personally think the CalTrimmers are better than the McLanes, but you didn't say what prices you are seeing on them. This unit doesn't look bad, and looks like it has a relief grind, plenty of reel and bedknife life left, etc.


----------



## Wetwater (Jun 6, 2019)

@SGrabs33

Noting against cal trimmers,, don't know a thing about them. There is a lot of them for sale in my area. This is the first craftsman I've come across, Ive been looking actively for a month. I was mostly looking for Tru-cut because there maximum height is 2.5". Should I start looking for cals?


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

Wetwater said:


> @SGrabs33
> 
> Noting against cal trimmers,, don't know a thing about them. There is a lot of them for sale in my area. This is the first craftsman I've come across, Ive been looking actively for a month. I was mostly looking for Tru-cut because there maximum height is 2.5". Should I start looking for cals?


The craftsman is just a rebranded McLane.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Wetwater said:


> Noting against cal trimmers,, don't know a thing about them. There is a lot of them for sale in my area. This is the first craftsman I've come across, Ive been looking actively for a month. I was mostly looking for Tru-cut because there maximum height is 2.5". Should I start looking for cals?


Cool. Cals and McLanes operate very similarly. IMO the Trimmers feel quite a bit sturdier in your hand and are made of heavier duty materials. They are great machines. They also have a newer "high Cut" version that will allow you to cut up to 2.25 inches.


----------



## Wetwater (Jun 6, 2019)

@@cwrx82

So I shouldn't get a craftsman or Mclane if i want to cut 2" or higher?

@sgrabs33
Now that you mention cals this one came up for sale. They are asking $200 20". I've attached pictures below. The seller said it comes with the taller deck for higher cuts, do you know what height those typically cut to?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Wetwater the high Cut (2.25 inch) version was just released last year. That is an older model so it maxes out @ 1 and 7/8 I believe.

It looks a bit rough. No front roller. Does it run?


----------



## Wetwater (Jun 6, 2019)

@SGrabs33 
Well I guess I can cut that one from my selection as well. How much are the newer ones going for for the higher cut?

It sounds like it's running and he has a kit to sharpen but now that I know the height max I rather get a tru-cut...


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Wetwater said:


> SGrabs33
> Well I guess I can cut that one from my selection as well. How much are the newer ones going for for the higher cut?
> 
> It sounds like it's running and he has a kit to sharpen but now that I know the height max I rather get a tru-cut...


MSRP 1049 for the Briggs model.


----------



## Wetwater (Jun 6, 2019)

@s@SGrabs33

Quick update, I ended up buying the Craftsman for $140, I couldn't take the damage from my rotary mower was doing to my lawn. I used it on my front lawn and it needs some sharping, I never used a reel mower but I really like how fast the mower is. It's a 3hp mower but I think I'm going to need a bigger mower. In the mean time, is there's a good resource for DIY materiel for sharping and maintenance of old craftsman reel mowers?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Wetwater said:


> @[email protected]
> 
> Quick update, I ended up buying the Craftsman for $140, I couldn't take the damage from my rotary mower was doing to my lawn. I used it on my front lawn and it needs some sharping, I never used a reel mower but I really like how fast the mower is. It's a 3hp mower but I think I'm going to need a bigger mower. In the mean time, is there's a good resource for DIY materiel for sharping and maintenance of old craftsman reel mowers?


Just search for McLane on here or YouTube and you will find tons of info. Search backlapping for sharpening.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@Wetwater I just picked this up yesterday, it looks pretty similar to yours. I took it out yesterday on the lawn and it needs to be sharpened but runs well. Did you find a good resource for the maintenance, and do you have any information on the sharpening kit it came with?


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> @Wetwater I just picked this up yesterday, it looks pretty similar to yours. I took it out yesterday on the lawn and it needs to be sharpened but runs well. Did you find a good resource for the maintenance, and do you have any information on the sharpening kit it came with?


Just as a data point, based on the second picture your mower was built after '91. Some of the parts differ based on pre/post 91.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

@quadmasta, thank you for that. That helps, I was thinking it was an '89 based off the engine operating instructions included with the manual that came with it. Thank you


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

oh, and any idea what the odd broom is for on the front?


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> thank you for that. That helps, I was thinking it was an '89 based off the engine operating instructions included with the manual that came with it. Thank you


The side plates changed to where the axle doesn't go directly through a bearing pressed into the side and instead has a bearing carrier inside that's attached by the bolts you see there.

Another giveaway is something I can't see in these pictures. Where the grass deflector meets the bed knife pre-91 will have fingers that go in front and behind the knife and on 91+ it's solid and all goes behind into a little channel.


----------

